# Fisher plow lights



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

When I posted the last question, don't think I was too clear. Have a 2500 Silverado, HD 8' Fisher. When I mounted the plow for a storm the drivers side low beam doesn't work. (Worked about a month before). Anyway checked the wiring, replaced bulb, checked harness fuses. Cleaned the 11-pin connection. Nothing seems to work. The low beam on the truck works. Any help would be great as we might have more snow this Sat.-Sun. Took it to where I bought the plow and he seems stumped too. Here's hoping we have a LOT of snow. Al


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does this have an ISO module?


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

It does have a ISO module. Al


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Double ck the plow light harness where it plugs into the truck light harness, make sure that the a or b side of the connector is in its proper place.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Make sure all the connectors for the headlight harness are on the same side. They should have an A and B on them, these are the plugs your stock headlight connectors plug into.


Edit

Too slow, Diesel beat me to it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol. Just glad someone else replied back to verify my cking procedure.


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied. Going to go out and try it now. Let you know how AI make out. Again, thanks.


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

Still no luck. Rang out the low beam wire, light blue, from the headlight to the Isolation Module and wire is good. Could it be the Module? I have a 11 pin harness. Al Still talking about the drivers side low beam.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the plow plug at the truck lights plugged in in the right way?


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

Al,

Do you have a configuration plug that is in the area near where the 2 fuses are for the plow harness?


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

Al,

Go to the following link http://library.westernplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/22373.07_110108_for_web.pdf and go to page 4. I am not sure what kind of bulbs you have in your truck. But for me I had to configure everything to HB-1 as that's what my truck is. I had to change the wires on the blue head light connector on both sides and then I had to change 2 wires on the iso connector so that it is configured for HB-1 My harnesses were originally configured to HB-5. Now my problem still exists so now I am waiting for the guy to give me another short plug in harness on the driver side as the fisher dealer that the harness that goes into port 3 is bad I hope that will fix my problem. I am so sick of this issue I think I have been trying to fix this issue for a few weeks now.


----------



## al45target (Jan 21, 2012)

Morning guys. Reference the plow plug. Yes it is as the Fisher plug can only be plugged in one way. The mystery come from the fact that everything worked during the Oct. storm, then plugged things in for our Jan. storm and the left low beam didn't work. I have checked all the fuses, rang out wires looking for a short, Looking a a wiring diagram that I downloaded, Could it be the Low beam headlamp relay? Keep on truckin, Al


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,going to have to start cking for pwr and gnd at connectors. ck it at the truck, ck at the iso in and iso out.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure a wire has not backed out of the connector but looks good...confirm power before and after any connection


----------

